# LFTS 11/30



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Settled in for an all day sit in Isabella cty. Fairly certain the neighbors will be out driving deer today so could lead to a last min buck. Good luck to all that make it out today!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Likely my last morning hunt of the season. Out in the blind in Arenac county. Just hoping to see a deer. Brother shot a doe last night and we pushed a bunch of deer getting her out so not expecting much today. Hope this front coming had them moving though. Wife, brother, and Dad are all out this morning. Would like to see my wife connect with a nice buck! Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

In the stand after a somewhat crunchy walk out.

30 degrees with a light southeast wind in St. Clair County. Hoping for a great hunt before the rain moves in.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Last time I was in this stand I killed a doe with my bow. Last time I was in this stand with a muzzleloader I killed a buck. If that’s not a recipe for success than I’m out of ideas!! Looking for a big one only today.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't need the big one today. I just need any one. Back to the spot that I started this season. Rain should hold off until midday here in Jackson. 

I started up a convo at the gas station yesterday with a younger fella wearing camo and an orange cap. Former Marine (bumper sticker on truck informed me of such). I asked him how his season was going. He had 5 does and a buck already - hunting the same public land as I am. LMAO. I attributed it to his skill and he said "Once you've spent time hunting humans, getting into the mind of a deer is pretty simple." Hoorah. Thanked him for his service and chewed on that for the rest of the day. 

Good luck out there.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been in the blind for 45 minutes or so, East wind at 7 mph and light snow up here in Glennie. I thought young flight was going but he isn’t feeling well, I think he didn’t want to get up, hunting this morning then closing up the house for the winter. Going to hunt this afternoon then heading home before the big snow. Shoot straight Boys !
Flight


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Out with my son until 9:30 then heading to Ann Arbor for the football game.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Coffee, breakfast, drive to property, kill a doe, watch Meeechigan take down Ivan Drago AKA Ohio State.


If you go 4 outta 5 it’ll be a great day!

Last sit of the first firearm season for me this morning. Waiting for Mister Big. Only tag in my pocket at this time.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

On doe patrol this morning. Mostly just killing time until I take down all the pop ups, heaters, propane tanks, etc..


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking for a doe this morning. Anyone bow hunting tomorrow? I will be pulling some cams at lunch to see where I should hunt tomorrow


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Already heard my first shot for the last day of firearms season in SC Chippewa county. 
Latest I’ve got out into the woods this season. Hopefully it doesn’t ruin our chances. I have my son in law at camp today.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Out this morning and this evening for one last go at it. Some snow flurries starting here in pinconning. Good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I already have a doe and fawn appear. Where’s your daddy?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another die and fawn just appeared. This approaching storm has them moving. ~3”-5” in the forecast later tonight. More tomorrow.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Nothing thus far. Have heard a few shots this morning so somebody’s seeing them haha GL all!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m out. Still looking for any legal buck in chx public. If anyone’s got private up here they wanna let me hunt


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Chilling East wind in my face.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Have had a few in range. 1 buck that got my heart going about 100 yards out. Couldn’t see well enough to tell if he was what I was after or not. Just had a shooter come down wind of me and run through full speed. Didn’t know what he was until he was out of range. No good shot anyways. Maybe he’ll still be around for muzzleloader season.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Saw 2 flashes of brown running through the woods a while ago. No clue as to what they were. Sure did take a long time to get light.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My SIL had a couple of young bucks chasing a doe around his food plot a bit ago. 4 deer for him 4 does and 3 fawns got me.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

4 does so far, couldnt get a shot off, was a little to dark


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

No deer here yet, but I’m enjoying the sit anyways.
Flight


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoping to connect today. Still have the combo tag and a doe tag in my pocket. 15 sits this year so far and haven't even seen a single deer while in the stand. Eventually my luck has to change.......right!? Good luck fellas! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone getting any morning activity after 8:30-8:45? For me it’s been hot and heavy right at daylight then maybe a group of does and fawns around 8:15 then pretty much nothing.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Found this little fella dead under my stand. No wounds that I could find died right out in the field or someone dumped him there. Weird


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Made it up in the tree today saw one big boy cross that’s it so far


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

my view for today 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

edenwildlife said:


> Than back at home at noon for the big game, no not MSU Maryland
> Michigan 24 Ohio State 31


you don't think the maryland game is a big one? 5-6 sparty don't pull that one off you're boys won't even get the toilet bowl invitation. Shoot straight & be safe 
*HAIL*


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

I’m out for the last sit with the wife. Looking to do an all day sit. Should be fun! St Clair Co.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Really quiet morning so far.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

welder72 said:


> TORRENTIAL rain in central Indiana. I am buck tagged out and I am not going to go sit in this. I wouldn't go out even if I had killed nothing so far,30 years ago..... sure. Good luck and shoot straight!


Same here staying in and staying dry. Can’t wait for the Michigan game. Go Blue. 

Good luck all!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Out in NELP until the big game. I’m seeing a few deer but my grandson isn’t and I sure hope that reverses pronto.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 463109
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


LMAO


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Settled into the big blind in the lot across from the stadium. Sure are a lot of young doe around here.
Can’t let these kids drink me under the table.
GO BLUE!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Double d's said:


> Settled into the big blind in the lot across from the stadium. Sure are a lot of young doe around here.!
> Can’t let these kids drink me under the table.
> GO BLUE!


Sounds like a recipe for LOCKDOWN—in A^2 jail


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Anyone getting any morning activity after 8:30-8:45? For me it’s been hot and heavy right at daylight then maybe a group of does and fawns around 8:15 then pretty much nothing.


I see mine around 9-10 seem to be 9:15-9:30 the most


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had the safety off on a doe, call me a big softy but her fawn was just to small, there’s a lot bigger doe’s out here with no fawns, give it another hour and I’m heading to breakfast.
Flight


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

This wind is cold. Other than some target shooting it is dead quiet. Haven't even seen a squirrel


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

3 does just went through. Let’s hope a dandy is following


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

We’ve had some action here this morning but no shots fired yet...wife had a half rack 3-4 point chasing does that she passed on. He prob would be dead if it didn’t have one whole beam broke off. She also saw a few more does. I had a small 6 pt come out that I passed on. Then while I was watching him in the brush 2 coyotes come running through at full speed. They did a big loop in front of me crossing my lanes 5 times at a dead run. I tried to get them in my scope in each lane but the brush is too thick and lanes too narrow to even get them in my scope. 

Dang coyotes might as well go run around in our sanctuary and flush all the deer out to us! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Been out since about 630 can see the corn moving but I can't see the deer. Ready to go in there with a machete and cut it down myself


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Cold & Overcast in NW Ohio. Sitting in my Fly Shop (Wildwood Anglers) watching College Game Day waiting for noon kickoff. Good luck deer slayers.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 463109
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ummmm, so you're telling us that the whole Zombie deer thing is real!?!?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I am tagged out so I'll be anxiously awaiting deer down pics to reinforce my belief that with this snowaggedon that's hitting tonight, deer will be moving like mad today.

Good luck


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Saw 3 right at legal time. They left right away. Nothing since.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Dandy came through after the does and he was a spike :/


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Just had the safety off on a doe, call me a big softy but her fawn was just to small, there’s a lot bigger doe’s out here with no fawns, give it another hour and I’m heading to breakfast.
> Flight


I’m right there with ya. I’ve turned into a softy myself. The last doe I killed in 2013 came in with her two young of the year. I shot her (bow hunting) and watched her drop. The young ones looked around like ,”what happened to mom?”. They even watched me get down from my tree for a couple minutes before they took off. Because of that I won’t shoot a doe with young ones no matter how healthy they look.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

My buddy double lunged a decent 8pt and dropped him in his tracks. This was near Perry I believe. There’s still time and hope fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Team Camo said:


> View attachment 463125


First gun sit in this stand this year. Been a slow morning. Just enough snow to see real well. SE Sanilac


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Grandson just fired at his first buck, he thinks a 7 point. Heading over to see


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Slow morning. Saw 4 does at day break. Nothing since. Not a creature stirring. 

Oreos and coffee were good though. Makes hunting worth it just for that guilty pleasure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 463109
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Best of luck to you! Hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely nothing. Thought I was going to go 5 for 5 seeing deer on my guns hunts. Looks like I need to stay out longer


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Chisej said:


> I’m out for the last sit with the wife. Looking to do an all day sit. Should be fun! St Clair Co.
> View attachment 463105


Nursery property near Marine City ? Looks awfully familiar, good luck


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

My nephew and I sat in that spot all day yesterday and didn’t see a deer. I saw 3 yearling bucks this morning.
He opted to ski today.
Ha ha!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Just got up didn't go in anticipation of THE GAME we spent most night padding walls in bedroom, now to hobby lobby for bubble wrap for my body and then the adult store for handcuffs as she dont want me breaking stuff in the house and one of those ball things you see people use in their mouth so she don't hear all my cursing


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Back out in sanilac co. After Dad shot a doe this morn. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I found a nice old pine tree to climb. Perched way up in the limbs. So much deer sign through here. Droppings, paths, prints, and a nice 6 point just down the way that was hit by a car unfortunately. Point being, the dang deer should be here! Here deer, deer, deer!
















Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Macs13 said:


> I found a nice old pine tree to climb. Perched way up in the limbs. So much deer sign through here. Droppings, paths, prints, and a nice 6 point just down the way that was hit by a car unfortunately. Point being, the dang deer should be here! Here deer, deer, deer!
> View attachment 463153
> View attachment 463155
> 
> ...


Be very careful with those branches!!!
Have been known to NOT be the strongest. Don’t want to see you get hurt.
Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Nursery property near Marine City ? Looks awfully familiar, good luck


Yeah! How do you know this property?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

25 between the two of us. 3 of which are young bucks. They are actively pestering the Ford.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

25 between the two of us. 3 of which are young bucks. They are actively pestering the does


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I found a nice old pine tree to climb. Perched way up in the limbs. So much deer sign through here. Droppings, paths, prints, and a nice 6 point just down the way that was hit by a car unfortunately. Point being, the dang deer should be here! Here deer, deer, deer!
> View attachment 463153
> View attachment 463155
> 
> ...


As someone with a multiple times broken back, please tell me you’re tied to that tree somehow.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

SKUNKED


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Headed out shortly to do one last sit in the thumb state land. Hopefully I’m not wasting my time, missing the Michigan Ohio State game


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Botiz said:


> As someone with a multiple times broken back, please tell me you’re tied to that tree somehow.


The one time I've fallen in 17 years was climbing down a big white pine. Awfully tempting to climb when you see all the big limbs. Never ever...ever climb a white pine using the limbs.

Hunted in a white pine last night. Could have easily climbed but chose to use my sticks. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Found this little fella dead under my stand. No wounds that I could find died right out in the field or someone dumped him there. Weird
> 
> View attachment 463101


Dont act like you didnt shoot him.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Little fawn this morning so skinny I could see the ribs, didn't feel like using my last doe tag for this area on it. Ole lady slept in this morning, gonna head back out in alittle bit, gonna ground hunt a spot overlooking a thicket and field, hopefully hasn't been pushed by the deer drivers today.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw parts of 3 deer plus the twins again.

Watching/Napping the game. Will head back out if the rain holds off.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Botiz said:


> As someone with a multiple times broken back, please tell me you’re tied to that tree somehow.


Nah. I don't believe in any of that tying in - way too much of a chore, more equipment to buy, less able to be spontaneous. I know, it would be much more inconvenient to break my body, etc etc... I don't wear a helmet on my motorcycles either. Freedom, baby - let the chips fall where they may and I'll just have faith in myself. I've been climbing trees all of my life and am still pretty athletic. I'm not falling out of any trees anytime soon. 

Anywho, I'm down now. Got cold after three hours up there. No deer. Blargh. 

Edit: I'm also a really good faller - it's an underappreciated skill. LMAO. I don't tie in for roofing either and I've slid off a few of those. I bounce right back. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Botiz said:


> As someone with a multiple times broken back, please tell me you’re tied to that tree somehow.


As a retired tree cutter one word Insane!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Nah. I don't believe in any of that tying in - way too much of a chore, more equipment to buy, less able to be spontaneous. I know, it would be much more inconvenient to break my body, etc etc... I don't wear a helmet on my motorcycles either. Freedom, baby - let the chips fall where they may and I'll just have faith in myself. I've been climbing trees all of my life and am still pretty athletic. I'm not falling out of any trees anytime soon.
> 
> Anywho, I'm down now. Got cold after three hours up there. No deer. Blargh.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It was a vantage point for a view.
Where was the X you expected deer on?

I've not hunted from a tree in a dozen plus years. That does not change the/an X.

The Marine you met could study your routines briefly and set up to take advantage of it.
Or...Put the sneak on you.

Find your deer's X. Based on timing and sound observation/recon.
A thousand acres vs a few square feet at the right time.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Nah. I don't believe in any of that tying in - way too much of a chore, more equipment to buy, less able to be spontaneous. I know, it would be much more inconvenient to break my body, etc etc... I don't wear a helmet on my motorcycles either. Freedom, baby - let the chips fall where they may and I'll just have faith in myself. I've been climbing trees all of my life and am still pretty athletic. I'm not falling out of any trees anytime soon.
> 
> Anywho, I'm down now. Got cold after three hours up there. No deer. Blargh.
> 
> ...


I said the exact same thing, more time than I can remember. I was also told the same things I’m sure you’ve been told about “it only takes once” or “one day you’ll realize...”

That said I won’t harp on you, I just truly hope that one day you don’t look back on this post with regret. There isn’t a day that goes by I don’t wish I could go back in time and not fall out of the tree that I never thought I would.


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Double does on the last day of firearm. Had 2 doe tags (and... Ugh, and both of my buck tags) in my pocket, been seeing lots of does this season (archery and firearm) and few bucks (none for a month now), so decided to cull the doe herd.

These two came across the field at 220 yards at 8am. Shot the 1st one and she dropped right there. The other just stood dumbfounded and broadside, so I cycled the bolt in my Savage 110 Scout and let another 450bm fly. 2nd deer ran a bit, realize I hit and broke the front shoulder, so cycled another and dropped her.

All in all, nice way close out the firearm season and my Savage 450bm is a virgin no longer!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

SIL just had 3 leave and 3 more come into the plot. I have 2 deciding whether to cross the ravine to feed. 

He has had 24 sightings guessing 9 different deer. I’ve had 14 sightings with 9 different deer. All were in view at one point in time. 

They are digging through 3” of crusted snow to get to what remaining if the brassica. 

No snow yet but it’s on the way.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Game not going the way I hoped. Planning on heading out in a few.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Got home around 2, going to get the Christmas tree with the family here shortly, the water level on the river was way to high to have a good float. There was water 100-200yards into the lowlands/woods some areas even worse. Talked with a guy that has floated the same section for 25 years and he said it's the highest he's ever seen it. It was still fun and cant wait for the water level to drop I may try it again for muzzleloader season if it does.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been in the tree for 35 minutes now, straight East wind stinks, so we are sitting a stand with bad wind again. We are just looking for a doe, young flight is ready on the trigger, I might get out for muzzy season but it’s hard to say, good luck to anyone that’s out !
Flight


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Out in a field of radishes in the goose blind with my muzzleloader. Some clown is out running his circular saw out in the woods sounds awfully close. Wondering about moving but I think I’ll sit it out and hope he runs out of battery. Pretty sure he’s the reason I saw a shooter buck 400 yards away getting the heck out of dodge on my way in. That deer was the reason I’m sitting here. Oh well still hoping for the best.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back on the edge of a bedding areea.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Waiting for a last day doe .


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Stubee said:


> Grandson’s first buck. He had seen only a fawn until today then was a split second from squeezing off on a doe when this one walked out to check the girls out. He’s a pretty happy 16 year old.
> View attachment 463249


That is a great buck. Congrats to your grandson. Looks like great shot placement too.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Back out in st.clair. Saw zilch this morning. Not even a squirrel. Last time for me until late doe season. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Bottom of the ninth fellas!!!
Back at it near capac I don’t like the wind 20 feet up


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Hard to find the motivation with high winds without much set up for straight east. Drug myself out for more of a observation sit for ML. 100 yds from a good bedding area, but kicked up a doe and fawn family and a little buck bedded right under this blind. This blind is lacking as it was built by a now deceased family member years ago. I feel naked up here, but you can see the entire property.















Happy last day of regular gun.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Watched the 1st half of the drubbing, cut and split a little firewood at halftime. Missed most of the 3rd quarter, and watched some of the 4th until it was truly out of hand...

Granddaughter is coming over after the hunt tonight!

Been back in the tree for awhile. 34 degrees with a light east wind in St. Clair County .

Good Luck!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nervous


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Should have stuck it out longer. Target doe made an appearance


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Not gunna go fiansay told me to clean durin michagen game. Kleene I wuz like oh k I cleane the licker kabinet out, jin actually ain't that bad wen it's all that's left. Called a uba driver wuz gunna have him take me too property butt we stopped at licker store instea
Go Blew 4eva skrew the suckeyes


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Little buck makes 7


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Stubee said:


> Grandson’s first buck. He had seen only a fawn until today then was a split second from squeezing off on a doe when this one walked out to check the girls out. He’s a pretty happy 16 year old.
> View attachment 463249


Nice buck. Congrats to your grandson!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Up to 22 tonight, 2 small bucks, the rest does and fawns, all quite always out, need a big doe to come in close


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Esquire said:


> That is a great buck. Congrats to your grandson. Looks like great shot placement too.


Thank you. Yeah, he’s a very careful shot and I don’t have to worry about him throwing a Hail Mary etc. Heck, he doesn’t even like to shoot at a deer strolling by at 30 yards...with a .308! He was very happy and tracked & gutted it himself with a bit of moral support from me on the latter!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Decided to grab bow and sit behind house. Get to stand and tree is snapped in 2. Lol ..sitting on the ground with 5 does n fawns milling around..glad I came out. First sir behind house this year.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Another little guy just scattered the group.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Stubee said:


> Thank you. Yeah, he’s a very careful shot and I don’t have to worry about him throwing a Hail Mary etc. Heck, he doesn’t even like to shoot at a deer strolling by at 30 yards...with a .308! He was very happy and tracked & gutted it himself with a bit of moral support from me on the latter!
> View attachment 463295


Great buck for your grandson! Plus he’s rockin’ the Trebark cami coverall like the one I wore in the early 90s. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Just got in from the traditional family last day deer drive...








I've got some good boys.. We could have taken a couple of more does but we're satisfied with the one..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

First lull in the action since 1:38. Deer have been in and out all afternoon. My SIL has had constant action since just after 1:00. Great last day. 

I’m still hoping a straggler comes out of the bedding area but I’m probably done for firearms season. 

The good news is that ML season opens Friday.


----------

